# High fire danger



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So what's going to happen in the Badlands this week? Ranchers have been calling the Game and Fish and asking that the season be closed for now because of high fire danger. I didn't read the Bismarck paper, but I hear they are talking about it on there. No restriction on anyone else called for, just hunters. Hard to figure out, it's illegal to drive off trails, but only hunters do it?????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just had a call from a fellow who emailed the Game and Fish. They told him they have no plans. The forecast is for 93 degrees on Saturday. I don't think the ranchers will have to worry. I'll forget the bow and just go target practice with a rifle in the early morning (sunrise) and stay in air conditioning the rest of the day.

I think fines should double for driving off the trail when the fire index is high. Much like fines for speeding are double in construction zones. Stupid should get you a fine, but stupid and arrogant should get you a larger fine.


----------

